# Cat Litter with topper or without



## maanse (19 Jan 2012)

Do you think the tesco cat litter would be ok with my BN plec and my Kuhli loaches? If not and i decide to top it with sand how do i stop the litter from endin up on top (which is what has happened now.).


----------



## Antipofish (19 Jan 2012)

maanse said:
			
		

> Do you think the tesco cat litter would be ok with my BN plec and my Kuhli loaches? If not and i decide to top it with sand how do i stop the litter from endin up on top (which is what has happened now.).



Keeping sand separate from cat litter has been discussed recently and the general conclusion was that it would be a right pain in the butt !  Far short of using a fine mesh gravel tidy it ain't happening.  The mesh defeats the object and would inhibit root growth but without it the cat litter would make its way to the surface as its so light.  I have seen tanks with lower substrate that has ended up on top and its NOT pretty  

Having said that, I see no reason why the lightweight cat litter would pose a problem for those fish.  Lots on here have used it with Corydoras sp. in the tank without problem, and they need a "gentle" substrate too so should be ok.


----------



## maanse (19 Jan 2012)

Yea, ive already thought of the mesh route but as you say would be counter productive for root growth so that was a no no. My tank now is a classic demonstration of the sand ending up below the litter, this is one of the reasons im going to change it. If the litter is OK on its own i will go with that as its a nice colour anyway.

The only other thing i hadn't thought of is the tank contains kribensis which seem to like sifting sand (im blaming them for the substrate swap). What would the effect of no sand be on them?


----------



## Antipofish (19 Jan 2012)

The cat litter is quite fine, so they would probably try and shift that around too.  I don't think it would harm their mouths as its molar clay so not really too harsh on them.  And hey, mini cichlids can shift around coral sand quite happily and that feels nasty compared to cat litter. (IMHO)


----------



## maanse (21 Jan 2012)

Well, thanks for the replies guys, i have decided to go straight cat litter.... if i see any problems then i will change it in the future. So of to tesco i go......


----------



## greenink (21 Jan 2012)

Or if you fancy not spending hours rinsing it just buy molar clay before tesco add perfume. Link in my 259 journal early on.


----------



## Antipofish (21 Jan 2012)

maanse said:
			
		

> Well, thanks for the replies guys, i have decided to go straight cat litter.... if i see any problems then i will change it in the future. So of to tesco i go......



See Mike's comment about molar clay.  He has a serious point worth considering there.  If I ever used that type of substrate again I would definitely go with molar clay / akadama rather than cat litter.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (21 Jan 2012)

I experimented with the Molar clay. It is a much larger grain size than the cat litter but personally I think this is a good thing. I find the cat litter is far too lightweight! Personally, if you are going down the budget route then opt for the Molar, or the Akadama, if you can still get the quality stuff after the Nuclear incident that is?

As for BN`s they like to burrow!! Cat litter stands no chance. I experienced this first hand. And as a consequence mine have been evicted!


----------



## Antipofish (21 Jan 2012)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> I experimented with the Molar clay. It is a much larger grain size than the cat litter but personally I think this is a good thing. I find the cat litter is far too lightweight! Personally, if you are going down the budget route then opt for the Molar, or the Akadama, if you can still get the quality stuff after the Nuclear incident that is?
> 
> As for BN`s they like to burrow!! Cat litter stands no chance. I experienced this first hand. And as a consequence mine have been evicted!



Hi Liam, there are two sizes of the molar clay though, and I thought the finer one was more like the cat litter  ?  There is still Akadama to be had out there, but it wont last forever.


----------



## maanse (23 Jan 2012)

Well i appreciate the replies, but unfortunately i had already finished the tank before i saw the replies. So its just straight cat litter, as for the BN i understand about the sand but i cant say mine has ever burrowed - if he does he's bloody good at covering his tracks, he spends most of the day attached to the bottom of some bog wood or hiding in a cave, at night he just goes from plant to plant.


As for washing the litter for hours, it wasnt that bad. I washed it until the water ran clear then kept stirring it up until it ran clear again, then soaked on boiling water... This bag had no perfume though (yes it is the right litter, same one as i used last time and that one was perfumed and same as in the cat litter thread).


----------

